# Anachris...



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

So I have anachris floating in my 55 gallon, and for some reason, it won't stay floating! When I put it back where I want it, it sinks back to the piece of mopani wood under my AquaClear 110! I've even tried planting it in the substrate and it still sinks to the bottom! Nothing wrong with how it grows, it's very thick, like I've never seen any anachris more thick than mine, and there's only like 6 pieces of it, but it's EVERYWHERE!!! Is there any way I can keep it from sinking?


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I almost wish I had your problem. I can't keep mine burried. Everytime I look up, 2 or 3 pieces of it are floating on the surface.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Why don't you like it floating? It grows better and it looks more natural


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine is rooted nicely, and it looks great standing up. All it does floating is go to the top and make my tank look like it hasn't been maintained.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I wish I could get my anachris like that


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

What kind of substarte do you have? How deep is it? I have plain old black gravel in my QT, maybe 2-4" thick. I kinda have to bury it at an angle so that it doesn't come up. It came up alot at first, but if you bury the 2 roots, after a while the roots will bury themselves deep into the substrate.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

What I did is I cut each piece in half and planted each one so it's not so long that it will float and sink everywhere It's working great


----------

